# Great Chinese Tractor Informatin Resource



## Live Oak

Not sure if any of you have seen this site before but there is a wealth of information here. Might help to answer some questions.


click here


----------



## MowHoward2210

Great link, Chief. That guy really gives the straight scoop on those tractors. They seem to be a good deal for certain people who can figure the the ins and outs of acquiring those machines. I think one could do alright if you do your homework and know how (and like) to turn a wrench. Buying a JD, Kubota, etc., or buying one of these is a perfect example of "pay now, or pay later".


----------



## Live Oak

I think matched to the right owner and the right use; these tractors can be a good choice for a buyer who wants to spend less and does not mind some DIY maintenance. These tractors would be ideal for use in high hour applications such as running a pto generator or running a cat fish pond aerator. Even large acreage mowing. At less than half the cost in some cases it is not such a depreciative loss when it is worn out quickly.


----------



## ARTRAC

Chief, you seem to have a good handle on where these inexpensive tractors fit. Thats especially noteworthy from a guy who drives green! Another situation they fill the bill especially well is for the guy who has 3 to 10 acres wants to have the rural lifestyle and that lifestyle is not complete without a tractor, even though it may only get 50 hours or so of use per year. Its a shame to tie up $xx,xxx if it is going to be used so little.


----------



## Live Oak

ARTRAC, first off a big welcome to Tractor Forum! :friends: Always great to see some new faces and broader variety of equipment! :thumbsup: Very well said! You sound like you have a good bit of experience with these tractors and we all could benefit from feedback of owner's such as you. With your experiences as a dealer, I look forward to your insite and knowledge on these tractors, how they perform, and their characteristics. Hope to see much more of you! :hello: I take it you are a member of the CTOA?


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by ARTRAC _
> *Chief, you seem to have a good handle on where these inexpensive tractors fit. Thats especially noteworthy from a guy who drives green! Another situation they fill the bill especially well is for the guy who has 3 to 10 acres wants to have the rural lifestyle and that lifestyle is not complete without a tractor, even though it may only get 50 hours or so of use per year. Its a shame to tie up $xx,xxx if it is going to be used so little. *


Welcome ARTRAC. Can you tell us all a little about yourself, your tractor, etc... Welcome again! :beer:

Andy
:cheers:


----------



## Live Oak

Chip, is that you? I thought I recognized your profile. What is Richard G up to these days? Are you guys going to make a go of the CTOA board? If it is a new board; can you post a link? There was a lot of great info. on the others but it kept getting lost.


----------



## ARTRAC

*By way of an introduction:*

Thanks for the warm welcome, it is the first of this kind I have had on a board such as this!

My name is Chip Uren and I have a small tractor dealership in Arkansas. I became intrigued by the tractor business after selling a retail store that I had owned. The Chinese tractors caught my eye and it was an easy business to get into and a good way to put my prior industrial machinery sales and service experience to work. It helped that I owned a suitible building on a US hwy.

We started with 4 Lenar tractors in April and quickly added a Farm Pro dealership so that we would have more sizes to offer. In November we added KIOTI and Long/Farmtrac dealerships. We are still a small dealership, stocking about 30 tractors of the various makes but with the Lord's help we seem to be growing rapidly. Recently we have begun to import and distribute KAMA and TaiShan tractors ranging from 25 to 50HP. IMO TS254C and TS354C are some of the best looking tractors from China, I'll try to attach a picture.

Since we sell both Chinese and Name brand tractors at our dealership, I often help customers compare the advantages of each to help them select the right machine for them. Our goal is to sell the machine the customer needs, not the machine we need to sell.

If I can offer any helpful information to the members of this board, I'd be more than pleased to do so!

Thanks again for the warm welcome!


----------



## Jimhbrt

Artrac, Hello I am an owner of a 2425 farmpro 4 wd tractor that i bought last year with a spun bearing made a good winter project..however since I took it after someone else had their hand in it it has been a good puzzle...however the question I have is this unit has a front end loader and it looks like they have lengthened some hoses and i am unsure where they should hook up I know origanally the output from the hyd pump went straight to the power steering , now i have 2 hoses off of the control block that appear to hook into the pump and the ps unit...a picture of how all of the rubber hoses are supposed to be run would be very helpful...Thanks Jim


----------



## PJ161

Showed this on another part of the forum, shame how some folks have problems with a Chinese tractor and call them junk! I bought this 60 HP Foton 640 in 2008 and ithas given me no problems! It gets proper maintenance as per factory schedule. It preforms flawlessly and I have no complaints. 15K cheaper than a JD with the same rating. Proper maintenance and not abusing it is a good key to make them last. 16 speeds forward, 8 in reverse, 2 speed PTO etc. Has done a lot of work around the place. PJ


----------

